# Telescopic table leg.



## 100691 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, can anyone advise me as to where I could purchase one of the telescopic table legs? Have seen these fitted to several (mainly German) conversions. Tried a quick search on Google and O'leary motorhome parts but can't find any mention of these. Thanks, in anticipation, Neil.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

macey said:


> Hi, can anyone advise me as to where I could purchase one of the telescopic table legs? Have seen these fitted to several (mainly German) conversions. Tried a quick search on Google and O'leary motorhome parts but can't find any mention of these. Thanks, in anticipation, Neil.


Maybe a Chausson dealer can help.


----------

